# Wall Hung help.....



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope I got this in the right place....

My question is this, I'm removing 4 wall hung toilets older than dirt. I have maybe 4 and thats pushing it.... pull and resets of wall hung toilets under my belt... they are going to rebuff the floor and reinstall same w/c's and sloan valves, any tips I can get would be greatly appreciated. (new rubber gaskets will be used not wax) 4 bolt wc's and I'm thinking hand tight plus a 1/4 turn -+ a plumbers inch I'm worried about cracking the toilets and or them breaking when someone sits on them... I don't want to kill or mame someone with broken china in the back..... damn sounds more scary everytime I think about it..... I am a 4 year app. and I'm confident I can do this..... I just want to be safe and cover all basses.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Tighten the top two bolts and ONE of the lower bolts, by wrench. The fourth bolt...hand tight only, or you may crack the flange.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I do commercial plumbing, I re and re carrier toilets on a weekly basis. I use a socket wrench with a 1" deep socket. China toilets are a lot more resilient then you think. You can tighten them down pretty good. Get the zurn neoseal gasket and use the black tar that they come with and you will be fine


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Make sure you number each toilet and flush valve and reinstall in the same location.

Rough-ins can vary in height, which means there will be differences in tail piece lengths and spud depths.


----------



## DMPlumber (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with Plumber Pat, wall hung stools are more resilient than you think.As long as your carrier is in good shape and someone hasn't cut the carrier sleeve too short already your only problem could be tailpiece length from the flush valve to the top spud on the water closet(I always grab a couple of vacuum breaker kits and a couple of extra tailpieces before I get there because inevitably you're going to need them if they have been in service for a while) I've only broken 1 out of hundreds in the last 18 years,and I'm not so sure it wasn't cracked already. Avoid the temptation to tighten it up against the wall behind it plumb up the nuts and flat washers/cushions to allow it to stand off the wall a fuzz and adjust the carrier waste inlet nipple accordingly(hope they are a 2 pc zurn or eqiv.) wades are cut to fit only. Hope this helps ,good luck and don't over think it! It just has to take a loaf and support a 300 lb. man that just had all you can eat bbq ribs...no pressure!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Make sure you do what Grandpa & Widders said you'll be fine...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Make sure u have nuts and washers on the threads flush with wall before you reinstall


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I would replace everything, on flush valves. The spuds for sure, & if not the whole flush valve, then everything that could possibly leak. Especially the o-ring that slips into shut off valve, flush handle or flush handle repair kit, flush valve rebuild kit, vac breaker & tail piece, & the chrome nut & escutcheon on top of spud. 

You can buy that spud nut & cover, very cheap, & it comes with new washer & red slip ring. This will make everything look mostly clean & new, & save lots of headaches, or call backs, for those annoying drips, that show up, after you leave.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

yes.. thank you... I had it in mind to mark reach one..... I thought there might be a need for that... then a co worker told me to for the same reason....


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

you guys have been great.... number the location and hand tighten one of the bottom bolts..... as a rule oring and vac breaker ALWAYS gets replaced, as for the other stuff never thought about it, I'm going to remove the toilets this morning and reinstall them on monday. they want to redo the floors, the have a smell in the bathroom and we thought originally it was the toilet seals... checked everything I could and 2 urinals 1 fd and 4 toilets only thing in the room seals on toilets or the floors soaked up the smell.... the decided to do both.... I'll try and take pictures... thank you for all the input. this fourm just payed for my reason to have internet. thank you so much.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*pics*

I posted a few pics of the wall hung w/c's im my album... I will post more pics after monday when I finnish the job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Jason1 said:


> They have a smell in the bathroom and we thought originally it was the toilet seals... checked everything I could and 2 urinals 1 fd and 4 toilets only thing in the room seals on toilets or the floors soaked up the smell....


Get em ready for a smoke test...


----------

